# Connect Denon AVR-2807 To Sony MDR-DS7100 by Digital-Out



## masci (Feb 19, 2010)

My Denon has the following audio connections:
- TV Optical
- DVD HDMI
- PC Coaxial
- VCR Analogic
- Phono Analogic
- Built-In Tuner
Can I use Digital-Out 3 or 4 to send the audio to the Sony and simultaneously to the speakers ?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Receiver Headphones Sony MDR-DS7100*
_Base Station
Format	Dolby Digital, Dolby ProLogic IIx, DTS-ES, MPEG-2 AAC
Mode Effect	Cinema, Game
Range radius	30m
Input port	
Digital Optical toslink with Thru x2

Analog RCA L/R x1

Dimension	146x36x146 mm
Weight	280g_


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't believe this is possible, but it does depend on the AVR. Often times only one audio output (digital) will work at a time.


----------

